# Fs...EuroJet header Jetta/Rabbit



## eurotrashjetta (May 30, 2010)

EuroJet header and cat delete pipe with about 6k on them, like to get $450 shipped. But car is gone im open to offers.



http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l582/Mitchell_Holmes/Volkswagen/


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, you mistook what i told you.

you cant post a FS thread here, since you are no advertiser.

but you should read the thread around here, and if anyone says anything about EJ headers, then go ahead and contact em via PM.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

oh oh pm me i wanna be like grey so i need a header.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. thanks?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ill give you 300 for the header and go sell that cat delete, test pipe bullsh*t for 150


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. thanks?


what yours and kid mkv jettas are my hero. when my jetta grows up and gets fund it wants to be like yours.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the compliment...!

dont really know what to say!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ill give you 300 for the header and go sell that cat delete, test pipe bullsh*t for 150


I'll take the EJ downpipe if he takes the header, but I wouldn't pay over 100 bucks for the downpipe.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Still for sale? Very interested...


----------

